# What a FANTASTIC Day!



## lupinfarm (Mar 24, 2010)

Despite having the animal ups and downs today and this week has been very good (Baldyhen passed on today, and Accio the cat had some urinary problems). All the puppies went to the vet office today to have their shots and vet checks and everyone passed with flying colours. We then made our way over to a farm just outside of Tweed that breeds Boer/Nubians and Boer/Sanaans to look at her current kids and talk about buying two doelings in a couple months when her next batch of does start kidding. The babies were GORGEOUS. Extremely well taken care of, the mums were all super friendly and happy and stuffed full of hay  Babies were so nice, like velvet! I've never held a baby goat before and she gave me one of the little bucklings to hold and pat and he was so sweet! I just *loved* the airplane ears on them, super cute! We met the bucks, all 5 of them, and they were super friendly and were happy just to mill about munching on hay. They also had 2 piggies who were hand raised, they're getting a boar in next week so we may buy a couple piglets from them when they're ready  

We discussed vaccinating, and fencing, and they had horses too and to top it ALL off the lady was from Croydon, so it was nice to talk about England and such. 

She'll be emailing me end of April/Beginning of May so we can come out and pick our 2 doelings and then we'll pick them up at 12 weeks of age. She said if I'd like a more milky looking baby, and I said yes, so she knows what type and everything we'd like. Its all super exciting. 

Then we came home to feed the horses and put the puppies back to bed. Miraculously all the EE hens went right into their little coop happily, and the ducks waddled up their ramp right to bed. I then went down to feed Mylie and Luna and for the first time since I bought Mylie she whinnied at me! I was so thrilled. She was super respectful at dinner despite being excited, she moved back when I asked her to, and then I put her feed pan down and threw some hay to her and she just stood there happily munching on her pellets and hay. Even Luna was well behaved at dinner. And Cissy and Mione did super great on the lead walking back to the goat shed. I've been walking them to a small field daily on leads and we're getting better and better at it so I'm hoping in a few weeks they'll be lead-trained. 


Overall a brilliant day, nevermind that it was supposed to be 5*C but ended up more like 10-12*C


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds great! Awesome!

So are you getting Boer/Nubians or Boer/Saanens?

Sounds like you're making progress with Mylie.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure yet, she had a couple that the babies would be 1/4 nubian 1/4 sanaan and 1/2 boer. She has amazing milkers, great udders, just overall fantastic animals. Even her LGD was gorgeous, its really uncommon for them to be clean and tidy here and the LGD was burr free, clean, fluffy, and super friendly.


----------

